# Does Unlocked 3G data cards gives the 100 % speed what they advertise?



## Goldi2Discuss (May 1, 2011)

Hi i am pretty much confused in purchasing a 3G data card. I want the best 3G data card with memory card slot. i have googled a lot found unlocked data cards oferring speed upto 21 mbps pricing 2700/- is this true ? plz suggest me a good 3G data card which i can use for any operator in the world....Plz tell me about this link....

eBay India: Huawei UMG1831 3G USB Modem Data Card HSUPA upto 21Mbps (item 160577098349 end time 22-May-2011 08:42:40 IST)


----------



## Pratul_09 (May 5, 2011)

Goldi2Discuss said:


> Hi i am pretty much confused in purchasing a 3G data card. I want the best 3G data card with memory card slot. i have googled a lot found unlocked data cards oferring speed upto 21 mbps pricing 2700/- is this true ? plz suggest me a good 3G data card which i can use for any operator in the world....Plz tell me about this link....
> 
> eBay India: Huawei UMG1831 3G USB Modem Data Card HSUPA upto 21Mbps (item 160577098349 end time 22-May-2011 08:42:40 IST)



its the max speed supported by the device and not what you will get. speeds are very much dependent on the network provider and other various factors like distance from base station, signal strength and whether your speeds are capped or not.

the max speeds may also vary during the time of the day and also no of users using the service at that period of time.


----------



## gameranand (May 5, 2011)

The speed you will get is more dependent on ISP then the device itself. Say if you buy a device which supports 21Mbps but your ISP provides only 3Mbps then you'll get the speed of 3Mbps not 21Mbps but well getting a good device which supports max speed is always good.


----------



## kamal_saran (May 6, 2011)

you always get 8th part of speed provided by your operator. Like if your operator provides 3.6mbps then you will get 460 kBps downloading speed. And so on.   because they show speed in bits while we get speed in bytes. . . . . 1byte = 8bits


----------



## rajeevk (May 6, 2011)

The speed depends upon the traffic. As they say that the minimum speed they will provide is 256kb/s in extreme case but I don't think they are able to provide that much speed some time. If somebody is getting full speed from their modem like 21MB/s please share.


----------



## Sarath (May 6, 2011)

You will get that speed if you live under a tower.
I have seen 21mbps plans only by docomo. My airtel 3g speed is 3mbps.

Under real world use you'll get 50% of whats advertised mostly if you are travelling. Depends on how far you are from the cell tower & how many people are using the same tower at that point of time.


----------



## Pratul_09 (May 11, 2011)

Sarath said:


> You will get that speed if you live under a tower.
> I have seen 21mbps plans only by docomo. My airtel 3g speed is 3mbps.
> 
> Under real world use you'll get 50% of whats advertised mostly if you are travelling. Depends on how far you are from the cell tower & how many people are using the same tower at that point of time.



21 Mbps speeds aren't possible even sitting under tower as there will be other users using the tower at the same time. also latency will come into picture, so we will get 21 Mbps once they start 54 Mbps speeds.


----------



## Sarath (May 11, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:


> 21 Mbps speeds aren't possible even sitting under tower as there will be other users using the tower at the same time. also latency will come into picture, so we will get 21 Mbps once they start 54 Mbps speeds.



Yup more aptly put


----------

